# Fragen zu Commencal 2nd Hand



## Bergbube (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Commencal 2nd Hand direkt auf der Webseite zu kaufen. Nun steht bei fast jedem der Bikes, dass die Gabel Lackplatzer oder kleine Kratzer hat. Meist direkt unter der Gabelkrone oder direkt am Tauchrohr. Es handelt sich um ein Furious also mit 200mm Gabel. Sind Kratzer an der Gabel dort sehr schlimm oder ist das nicht weiter schlimm? Beim Tauchrohr mach ich mir schon eher sorgen aber die Gabelkrone?
Auf den Fotos kann man die Kratzer nicht immer richtig erkennen aber auf dem zweiten Bild ist schon ein ziemlich starker.









						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				



oder








						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				




Und manche der Räder haben die SRAM Guide RE für E-bikes. Hat die mehr biss als die Code R?
Wisst ihr zufällig ob man bei den 2nd Hand Rädern die normale Gewährleistung hat? Das FAQ auf der Webseite lässt sich leider nicht öffnen und bisher gabs keine Antwort auf meine Email


----------



## Ben-HD (26. Juni 2020)

Hi Bergbube, die Kratzer sind ja nicht relevant für die Funktion der Gabel. Wichtig ist hierbei die Lauffläche der Innenrohre, dort wo die Aussenrohre beim Einfedern entlang gleiten. Das tun sie ja nur in den unteren 200mm bei dieser Gabel. Funktionell also kein Problem.
Die Guide RE ist aus der Klasse unterhalb der Code. Also nein, potenziell weniger Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (27. Juni 2020)

Schreib doch commencal mal direkt an. Vllt. können die dir ja auch Fotos von den Macken schicken.
Kratzer an den Tauchrohren wirst du auf kurz oder lang eh haben. Das lässt sich kaum vermeiden.


----------



## Bergbube (27. Juni 2020)

Also eher keine guide re. 
Ja hab sie schon angeschrieben aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten. 
Also wenn nur oben Kratzer dann ist das nicht so schlimm. Hab selbst ein spectral was ich im bikepark fahre aber da ist das standrohr noch ohne Kratzer. Ich lass mir sonst mal bessere Bilder schicken


----------



## Muckal (27. Juni 2020)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Also eher keine guide re.
> Ja hab sie schon angeschrieben aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten.
> Also wenn nur oben Kratzer dann ist das nicht so schlimm. Hab selbst ein spectral was ich im bikepark fahre aber da ist das standrohr noch ohne Kratzer. Ich lass mir sonst mal bessere Bilder schicken



RSU Gabeln haben die Standrohre oben und die Tauchrohre unten. Bei USD ist es anders rum. Nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (2. Juli 2020)

Hab mir auch nen Furious be denen 2 Hand erworben! Alles in Ordnung, die Kratzer etc sind marginale Lackabplatzer gewesen, nichts was in irgendeiner Art die Funktion beeinträchtigt. Es sind übrigens genau die Räder auf den Bildern, d.h. du siehst die Kratzer und die Detailaufnahmen sind auch dabei. 

Ich habe die Guide RE direkt gegen eine MT 7 getauscht, das war allerdings so geplant.


----------

